# Jealous Devil



## Brewandque (Apr 16, 2022)

For those that have used JD in the past or would like to try it I found some JD lump at home depot for $24 for a 20 lb bag.  I've never seen it in a store before.  Hopefully the quality is the same.


----------



## Ringer (Apr 16, 2022)

I have used the briquettes and they were good. Their pellets rated well in a head to head test that I saw.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 16, 2022)

Gonna see if our store has it. If so I’m going to give it a whirl. It is super high rated on naked whiz. I love my B&B but always looking for the best. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 16, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Gonna see if our store has it. If so I’m going to give it a whirl. It is super high rated on naked whiz. I love my B&B but always looking for the best. Thanks for the heads up.


Go look at tractor supply first. Ours has them at 9.99 for 20lbs


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 16, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Go look at tractor supply first. Ours has them at 9.99 for 20lbs


Thanks Jake. We have a TSC right here in town. Will check for sure


----------



## Sven Svensson (May 16, 2022)

Jealous Devil is excellent lump charcoal. There’s never any lumber or furniture parts in it like I’ve had with other lump. It burns hot as hell, not that I’ve ever been there but I have been to Phoenix. I agree that if you have a Tractor Supply Co. near you should check it out. I recently bought a half pallet because it was on sale for $9.99 a box.


----------



## mr_whipple (May 16, 2022)

Never heard of it  before, so looked it up at the local TSC. 35 lb bag for $39.99


----------



## Sven Svensson (May 16, 2022)

mr_whipple said:


> Never heard of it  before, so looked it up at the local TSC. 35 lb bag for $39.99


Sorry about that. Ouch.


----------



## jcam222 (May 16, 2022)

Our TSC doesn’t carry it. Gonna check Home Depot


----------



## mneeley490 (May 16, 2022)

mr_whipple said:


> Never heard of it  before, so looked it up at the local TSC. 35 lb bag for $39.99


Same here. Must be some special stuff.


----------



## mr_whipple (May 17, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> Same here. Must be some special stuff.


At that price I'll never know. I'm cheap. I wait for the seasonal sales on KBB and buy a bunch of the 2 18lb bag bundles.


----------

